# Althern Coal hopper repair



## Jam (Jun 8, 2021)

Anyone know how I can fix this? It came off in a derailment a couple days ago


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Carefully slip it back in place, then, using a fine brush, apply liquid styrene cement to each of the top points...very...carefully. Capillary action should take care of it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Since it didn't break, it was probably just sitting there in the "tracks" inside the car. Since it came out, it will probably go in just as easily. As Shay suggested, a few drops of styrene cement, applied with a brush or needle applicator will keep it in place. Do the other two while you're in there.


----------

